# BumRun at HI



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Its going to be next weekend (August 13/15) I'm not sure where the main camp will be(not my job to pick it out) but I suspect that it will be between the Dirty Pelican pier and where Meacoms pier was. Then again it may be down past the barricades.
Every one from old farts like me, to kids still in diapers, are welcome to join in. Bring the wife or the girlfriend if you ain't go a wife. Gals, bring your husband and kids or your boyfriend. All of you bring the kids. They love the beach and can usually get some play time in somebody's yak while we ain't using it to run baits. My only two rules on my yak are, kids got to have parents permission and If I see anyone(even old farts) in my yak without a life jacket on, I don't ever see them in it again.
There has also been some of the best beach chow I ever ate at past BumRuns.
Come early and stay late if you can. You will also get to put a face with some of the names you been seeing on the board. 
The best thing about the HI run, is the bull reds usually turn on this time of the year and HI is IMHO, the best place in the country to get into them.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I forgot to mention one thing that we do at the BumRuns for some fun. We each throw a $5 bill in a "winner take all" pot for the longest shark caught. Fishing starts at sunrise on Sat and the shark has to be hooked by sunrise on Sunday. If you got a shark hooked by sunrise Sunday, you can take all day to land it if you got to. Only other rules is you got to be in the pot before you start fishing and its catch and release from the beach. I've seen it where 3 ft won and I've seen 7 ft win.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Wish I could make it this year but I have to work all weekend. Everyone have fun!


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Sounds like a blast. How will you know where the main camp will be? I tried to open the link that was posted to another site but couldn't find the right thread. See you guys out there. I'll be in the black cherokee. Hopefully have a jet ski to run out baits but don't know at this point. Weather is looking awesome!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll be there , my wife and two little boys should like this. Thanks for the info.

Screamin Drags R.R.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Gundoctor:} Is bringing a thirty foot camper a good idea or not . Ive got a 4x4 to pull it but have never taken it to the beach. R.R.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I planned on bringing children to the high island beach. Is there a problem with strange people running around nude? Is there places I should'nt go? I'm all about family and fishing in that order. 

R.R.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Redfishr...From what I understand the nudist area is a bit north. If you are in the area of the dirty pelican peir you are miles from them. Anywere by the barricades and south is fine...and clothed 

Gundoc...were do we put in for the pot? I'd like to join in and the weather looks great.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Screaminreel's wife Cindy generally holds the money. You can usually spot her around their silver Dodge 4X4 and big white canopy with a picnic table.
There is a road just behind the beach that should be in pretty good shape. It is paved for several miles past the barricades. There should be enough space along that road for a camper. The thing you don't want to get caught in at HI is the clay pits down between the high tide line and the water. That stuff can be covered with a thin layer of sand and look great for getting through. Trouble is, the clay is soaked with water and has no bottom if you break through the sand. I've seen trucks sink out of sight in that stuff. If you get back behind the high tide line, you don't have problems with the clay. It will be hard as a rock if there hasn't been a lot of rain.Soft sand can be a problem behind the high tide line between the clay pits. Past where the pavement ends, the road is still pretty good except it has some large holes that will hold rainwater, these holes have a good bottom, but they can get deep. A lot of the nudist go down there all the time in compact 2wd cars. Last time I was there, I had someone with me in a mustang and I only had to pull it out of one spot in soft sand. We went several miles past the nudist that day.
Base camp (I think) is going to be a couple miles past the barricades. There is a concrete marker that is out in the surf and some salt cedar trees just before where the nudist generally do their thing. The marker was about 4.5 ft tall when it was on the beach, now only a couple feet stick up out of the water. The marker is about 4 or 5 miles past the barricades. I'm taking at least one of my grandsons and I don't want them asking me why the fat lady don't have no clothes on. The only problem we ever had, was year before last when some dried up old fart wearing just a thong, wondered into camp about 2 in the morning looking for a light for his cigarette. He promptly left when he found out there were kids around. NONE OF THE KIDS SAW HIM, they were asleep. Old Salt did see him and that is the first I ever saw a lawyer not be able to say something.
The one thing that is not available at HI is "port a cans" and there are no dunes to go hide in. So bring a bucket for the women to take in a tent and use. When they are finished, empty the bucket in a hole in the beach. Wash the bucket with some salt water that you pour in the same hole and you got that covered. If you got a camper trailer, you might make a few female friends by granting them access to your "facilities".
The link I posted to http://www.robstruelies.com/bboard/ is to ask questions of the people that hang out there but still go to the BumRuns. So if you got questions ask here or there.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to have to miss the Bumrun at H.I. this weekend. The better half and I are going back to Pennsylvania to visit my parents and her parents at my camp. I'll be getting in some freshwater walleye and bass fishing, but it just won't be the same. It will be nice to have humidity less than 50% though!


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks GunDoc, I finally got to the other link but only registered recently and haven't received the confirmation e-mail to post. Unfortunatley I only have a 2wd these days so I'll be sticking to before the barricade as I've almost gotten stuck both times I tried further up. I'm heading down Fri after work to set up some little light and get some baits out for the evening. Tight lines.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

herefishy said:


> Thanks GunDoc, I finally got to the other link but only registered recently and haven't received the confirmation e-mail to post. Unfortunatley I only have a 2wd these days so I'll be sticking to before the barricade as I've almost gotten stuck both times I tried further up. I'm heading down Fri after work to set up some little light and get some baits out for the evening. Tight lines.


If you are worried about getting stuck, just holler and someone with a 4X4 will escort you down to where main camp is going to be. Even though I don't think 4X4 will be needed to get to main camp. I fished HI in 2wd trucks for a lot of years and didn't have that many problems.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Gundoctor's right there will be plenty of people with 4x4s with appropiate 
accessories if you have problems...Ggardner and I are planning to come down 
sometime Fri pm or Sat...Looking forward to meeting all of Ya'll.
Jackie


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Guess it's just my bad driving  Thanks for your help. Hope to get to meet some of ya this weekend. I'll be heading back Sat as have a birthday to go to Sat night. Sounds like fun and always good to meet people with similar interests. Later.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

2wd should not be a problem. The road is bumpy, but in very good condition. The only trouble you could possibly have would be crossing from the road to the beach in the loose sand.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Hurricane? What hurricane?*

I will be there Friday afternoon. Big grey Ford pick 'em up truck. Can't miss me.

willbo


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Good Luck*

Good luck to everybody. My wife just shelled my Tranny on my Ford. Maybe next year.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

FYI, I was coming home from Galveston around 2 this morning and it looked like High Island had gotten quite a bit of rain. All of the small ditches had a few inches of standing water in them.

That should have helped the sand situation.


----------



## spambulance (Jul 23, 2004)

*High Is. Wed 8.11*

I was at HI all day yesterday. We got a sprinkle of rain down there, but not much to improve conditions... for non-4x4s. This was just past the barricades.

I won't be able to make it to the BumRun, but best of luck to y'all. 
The last six sting rays I've run out came back chewed up and/or spit out, without any hook ups... I guess they don't call them sharks for nothing!
Enjoy the Run.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

spambulance said:


> I was at HI all day yesterday. We got a sprinkle of rain down there, but not much to improve conditions... for non-4x4s. This was just past the barricades.


I'm talking about late last night (sometime between 2 a.m. and 3 a.m.). The wheel paths on SH 87 were holding water as were the ditches.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reports for us 2wd...Guess I'll give it shot, if I can't get in, I can't get in. Not really going ot risk it too much. Only going down Fri night/sat morn anyway. I'll be in a black cherokee with gen and lights, prolly radio, microwave, tv, a/c,...just kidding, lights and that though we'll see how it goes. good luck to all.


----------

